# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Кругозор >  Как прятали Кремль от фашистов

## Irina

*Как прятали Кремль от фашистов*

Символ страны должен был стать опорным пунктом в уличных боях

О том, как кремлёвские памятники, храмы и правительственные здания готовили к войне, охраняли, спасали от фашистских бомбёжек, о том, как собирались бить  немецкие танки прямо на Красной площади, рассказывают авторы книги «Московский Кремль в годы Великой Отечественной войны». Книга станет подарком ветеранам и гостям Парада Победы. В ней собраны уникальные воспоминания, фотографии и документы. Мы публикуем часть из них.

*Что было слышно о войне?*

Всю войну Кремль простоял раскрашенным для
маскировки в разные цвета. На башнях рисовали
окна жилых домов. Картина К. Ф. Юона «Парад
на Красной площади 7 ноября 1941»

 К концу 30-х годов неизбежность большой войны, в которую, скорее всего, «втянется» и Советский Союз, была очевидна. Развёртывание частей противовоздушной обороны 1-го корпуса ПВО в Москве началось в первой половине января 1941 года. В пределах Садового кольца на крышах нескольких зданий на дежурство встал зенитно-пулемётный полк. В Кремле для бойцов подразделений комендатуры и полка специального назначения чуть ли не ежедневными стали полевые учения, боевые стрельбы и учебные тревоги. Так, например, 26 марта 1941 года отрабатывали светомаскировку. Вместо 5 минут норматива окна зашторивали… целый час, и то кое-как. Здания продолжали «светиться».

В 8.30 утра 22 июня комендант подписал приказ, которым вводился режим усиленной охраны и обороны объекта. Личный состав Полка специального назначения, отдельной транспортной роты, военно-пожарной команды, составляющих военный гарнизон Московского Кремля, был переведён на казарменное положение. С 20 июля на него же перевели и вольнонаёмных сотрудников комендатуры - без права выхода с территории Кремля.

Вермахт безудержно продвигался к Москве. С июля из кремлёвских бойцов на всякий случай начали формировать группы истр***телей танков, которые вооружили противотанковыми ружьями. А в сентябре 1941 года гарнизон начал готовиться к действиям в окружении и боям непосредственно на территории охраняемого объекта.
Кто хотел подложить динамит?

Резервный узел связи в начале войны на какое-то время разместили… в Царь-колоколе. То есть в колокол (и из него) в этом смысле слова можно было позвонить. Подступы к Кремлю были разделены на сектора, на стенах и в башнях разместили пулемётные гнёзда. В случае попытки прорыва через ворота Боровицкой, Троицкой, Никольской или Спасской башни прямой наводкой противника должны были встретить орудия двух зенитных батарей. Пушки с конца июля стояли в Большом сквере у 14-го корпуса Кремля. Сегодня это здание Администрации президента. 10 октября 1941 года комендант сообщил своему начальству о готовности на крайний случай взорвать некоторые здания и объекты внутри крепости. Для этого он просил выделить четыре тонны взрывчатки, детонаторы и бикфордов шнур.

*Почему он стал разноцветным?*

Мавзолей спрятали под фанерным макетом здания. 
Первую воздушную тревогу в Москве пришлось объявить уже на третий день войны. Но в начале немецкие асы летали только на разведку. Кстати, для ориентировки шофёров в тёмное время суток на стенах в арках Спасских, Боровицких и Арсенальных ворот краской были нарисованы белые полосы. Через неделю после начала войны перестали играть куранты на Спасской башне. К середине июля в кремлёвских зданиях закончили оклейку окон полосками материи крест-накрест. 

Тем временем 26 июня комендант Николай Спиридонов предложил приступить к маскировке объекта, чтобы затруднить поиск центра Москвы с воздуха и уменьшить возможность прицельного бомбометания. К записке на имя главы НКВД Лаврентия Берия прилагались срочно подготовленные группой академика архитектуры Бориса Иофана рисунки и планы. К работам приступили 28 июня. На площадях с обеих сторон крепостных стен рисовали крыши зданий и улицы, возводили фальшстроения из фанеры и полотнищ, раскрашенных под крыши,  - создавались ложные городские кварталы. Красные крепостные стены, жёлтые фасады зданий и зелёные кремлёвские крыши перекрашивались в разные цвета. Макет здания возвели над Мавзолеем. Особо пришлось потрудиться над колокольней Ивана Великого, которая в то время была одним из самых высоких зданий в Москве. Колокольню, а также храмы и их позолоченные купола покрасили в защитный цвет, кресты сняли, рубиновые звёзды на башнях закрыли деревянными коробами. Но сделать Кремль совершенно невидимым было невозможно.

*Как немцы целились в Сталина?*

Первые бомбы на территории Кремля упали через месяц после начала войны, в ночь на 22 июля. Налёт длился шесть часов. Несмотря на то что часть самолётов удалось сбить или отогнать от столицы,  на город в эту ночь упали 1521 фугасная и 56 620 зажигательных авиабомб, пострадали 6380 человек, из них 1327 погибли. Одна из фугасных бомб весом 250 кг попала в Большой Кремлёвский дворец, пробила крышу и потолочное перекрытие Георгиевского зала. Но каким-то чудом не взорвалась. Развалившись на части, она упала на пол зала, оставив в нём бесформенную воронку. На чердаке дворца нашли и не сработавшую термитную (зажигательную) бомбу весом 1 кг. Во время первого налёта Кремль почти не пострадал, хотя на его территорию упало и сработало ещё несколько бомб. Жертв и серьёзных разрушений в крепости не было до ночи на 12 августа, когда немцы разыграли невиданное представление. Через полчаса после полуночи в небе над центром Москвы появился одномоторный самолёт. Видимо, на подлёте к столице его приняли за свой истр***тель и огня не открыли. Он отыскал Кремль, «накрутил» над ним в небе два круга дымовой полосы с перекрестием в центре и улетел. Вскоре появились бомбовозы, которые начали сбрасывать в этот прицел свой смертельный груз. Две бомбы легли в цель. Одна из них - 1000-килограммовый фугас - угодила в здание Арсенала, полностью разрушив его восточную часть. Серьёзно пострадали расположенный во дворе Арсенала Малый (сталинский) гараж, общежития подразделений гарнизона;  тела 13 человек после этого взрыва просто не нашли. Оконные переплёты после налёта пришлось менять и в кабинете Сталина в здании бывшего Сената.

С 21 июля 1941-го до середины 1942 года, когда закончились наиболее интенсивные бомбардировки, город пережил 95 ночных и 30 дневных налётов. В них участвовало 7202 самолёта, но к столице через истр***телей, зенитный огонь и аэростаты удалось прорваться лишь 388. 29 марта 1942 года на территорию Кремля упала последняя бомба. 15 апреля  кремлёвцы разобрали маскировку Мавзолея, у его дверей опять появился пост № 1. Тем не менее налёты продолжались до августа 1943 года, опасность бомбардировок сохранялась аж до конца  1944 года.

*Куда дели золото СССР?*

Советские истр***тели прикрывали небо столицы. Но все
немецкие самолёты отогнать от неё не смогли.
Уже в июне 1941 года зашла речь об эвакуации из Москвы советского руководства и сокровищ, которые хранились в кремлёвских подвалах, - запасов драгоценных металлов и камней, Алмазного фонда СССР и ценностей Оружейной палаты Кремля. К 5 июля первый груз, упакованный в 277 ящиков, был отправлен в Свердловск. 4 июля  в Тюмень отправился специальный эшелон с телом Ленина. С 5 июля 1941 года началась эвакуация из Москвы семей начальствующего состава и сотрудников комендатуры и 1-го отдела (госохрана) Наркомата госбезопасности в Куйбышев. На Волгу должно было переехать всё советское правительство, для его эвакуации одновременно разрабатывался план передвижения на самолётах, по железной дороге и на автомобилях. В последнем случае колонна растянулась бы на 5 км. Для отражения воздушного нападения противника в ней предусматривалось нахождение четырёх 37-миллиметровых зенитных орудий, а с воздуха караван должен был прикрывать полк истр***тельной авиации. Но Сталин, как известно, в последний момент решил остаться в Москве.

*Где было убежище вождя?*

Интересный факт: машины, которые не подлежали досмотру, в том числе и автомобиль Сталина, тоже передвигались по Москве в ночное время без света фар. Водители при приближении к постам изнутри фонариком подсвечивали пропуск на ветровом стекле. Сотрудникам госохраны приходилось учитывать и возросшую опасность покушений. Кстати, своего бункера для первых лиц в Кремле на случай бомбёжек в начале войны не было. 22 июня руководство НКВД начало срочно подыскивать подходящие помещения. Буквально за 4 дня в резервную резиденцию для высшего руководства страны превратили особняк на улице Кирова (сегодня  - Мясницкая). Из здания в считаные часы выселили детский туберкулёзный диспансер. Особняк находился рядом со зданием Штаба, подвалы которого были настоящим бункером с выходом в тоннель метро прямо у станции «Кировская» (сегодня  - «Чистые пруды»). На платформе станции устроили ещё один кабинет для Сталина, приёмную и помещения для помощников и охраны. 

*Когда вернулся Ленин?*

В начале октября в Кремле, как и во всей столице, начались перебои с подачей газа, электричества и воды. Есть свидетельства, что с января 1942 года услугами Центральных городских бань, без огласки, пришлось пользоваться и руководству СССР. Все охранные мероприятия в годы войны готовились в условиях строжайшей тайны. Иногда доходило и до прямой дезинформации противника. Так, 6 ноября 1942 года в Большом театре должно было пройти торжественное заседание в честь 25-й годовщины революции. Приглашения выдавались заранее. И даже рядовые сотрудники охраны узнали лишь в последний момент: заседание на самом деле пройдёт в Большом Кремлёвском дворце. Об этой истории напоминает курьёз - картина «Гимн Октябрю» художника А. Герасимова: в президиуме сидят руководители Советского государства, с трибуны выступает товарищ Сталин. Но трибуна, если присмотреться, стоит… на сцене Большого театра.

Карту бомбардировок мы нанесли на трофейную
фотосъёмку Кремля. Такие фотографии (эта найдена
на сбитом самолёте) выдавали экипажам немецких
бомбардировщиков.

 В историю, конечно же, вошло торжественное заседание 1941 года, которое провели на платформе станции метро «Маяковская». Охрана была не только наверху, в городе, но и в тоннелях метро - их на подходах к станции перекрывали автоматчики. У самой платформы стояли два поезда. На одном из них за 5 минут до начала заседания на «Маяковскую» приехало высшее руководство. В другом были организованы буфет, гардероб, пункт связи, а на открытой платформе находился оркестр. Ещё одно испытание сотрудникам кремлёвской охраны пришлось пережить на следующий день - 7 ноября 1941 года - во время традиционного парада на Красной площади. Благодаря рассекреченным документам сегодня известно, что парад длился считаные минуты: начался в 9.00, а в 9.25 охрана с площади уже была снята. А войск на параде было так мало, что позже к записи добавляли кадры с подразделениями, марширующими по Красной площади в другие дни. Выступление Сталина на параде транслировалось в радиоэфире. А вот кинозапись, которую включили в фильм «Разгром немецко-фашистских захватчиков под Москвой», пришлось делать позже. В Свердловском (Екатерининском) зале Кремля Сталин произнёс речь на фоне специальной ширмы, имитирующей Мавзолей. Показать, что страна жива и способна даже на парады, было очень важно. Но парад в Москве мог оказаться под угрозой срыва из-за диверсии или налёта вражеской авиации. Поэтому в Куйбышеве 7 ноября на час позже московского прошёл ещё и парад-дублёр - в случае чего радиотрансляция велась бы оттуда.

Осадное положение в Москве отменили 7 января 1942 года. В июне 1944 года москвичи обратили внимание, что по крайней мере днём в Кремле перестали запирать ворота Боровицкой и Спасской башен. В конце февраля 1945 года в Москву вернули тело Ленина. А 1 мая 1945 года впервые за годы войны на башнях Кремля расчехлили и зажгли звёзды. Но, как выяснилось, после всех военных передряг им надо было менять потрескавшиеся стёкла.

За помощь в подготовке материала редакция благодарит официального представителя ФСО России Сергея Девятова и сотрудника Центра по связям с прессой и общественностью ФСО России Валентина Жиляева.

----------

